# no ****



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Most people probably buy girl jeans. I don't really know because I'm not into that kinda style.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

CK :thumbsup: (but then I'm a girl)

Try AE or something :dunno:


----------



## max_tm (Dec 7, 2008)

What a **** :cheeky4:


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i buy levis slim straights or lucky vintage straights, not exactly skinnies more like baggy skinnies lol. levi makes skinnies and super skinnies, i got a few pairs of the skinnies and they are really comfy...pacsuns brand or whatever has some cheap skinnies that are pretty comfy too..


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

Bulldog I think it's called (PacSuns brand). I like them


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

ccs reflex. super slims. so comfy.

bullheads from pac sun arent slim on me at all. lame


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

Nudie jeans @ True Religion Jeans, Juicy Couture, Seven Jeans, Citizens of Humanity at Revolve Clothing

or Levi's straight/slim wherever you can find them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm not gonna help you but I am going to say this.

Skinnie jeans restrict your natural ball movement, cutting off normal blood flow causing innatural damage.

Wear some normal jeans, I don't mean baggy I mean normal damn jeans and stop being a damn elf.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Mens slim fits are made for mens inseam. Your balls are fine.

Go to Zumiez. Krews are super comfy and crazy durable. Empyre (in house brand) pants are also pretty freakin nice. Don't buy girl jeans. Its unnecessary and uncomfortable. Matix also makes a skinny fit that are really nice. The only standard company I've found that makes good skinnies was Aero, but I don't know if they make them anymore. Levi 514's are a really good fit, if you can find the right ones. I think they licsenced their name so places like Sears don't sell the actuall Levi's. Those don't fit the same as real Levi's.
If you can find someone selling them RVCA makes really nice jeans.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

Buy Krews. You can get some that are part stretchy, so they are perfect for maximum comfort and mobility.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Nivek said:


> Mens slim fits are made for mens inseam. Your balls are fine.


haha lol i definetly laughed at that. my testicles are 100% fine in skinny jeans.


----------

